# New type of Rubik's cube puzzle



## barfuss (May 25, 2014)

As a true lovers of Rubik's cube type of puzzles, we made a new type of puzzle/game (Android only).

It is not just another Rubik's cube app. And, to be true, it's not a cube at all, it's only a board (even though logic is the same) and there is one major difference: you can move rows/columns only in pairs. 
Puzzles start as 4 by 4 squares and go up to 8 by 8 with targets increasingly difficult.

There are five stages and 225 levels plus daily match (new 8x8 board every day). And we guarantee that every puzzle is solvable.

As a true cube's lovers, I hope you'll find our game interesting. 

You can download it here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inteligang.game.raw

And here are tutorials for the first ten levels (I believe you wont need it):
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=inteligang+red+and+white

Any feedback is welcome!


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 26, 2014)

why not make it just generate random puzzles instead having them being the same every time?


----------

